# Neat Little 22



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Picked this up on trade the other day. A S&W 317-1 Airlite. Gun is 8shot and built on J frame. 3”’ barrel with hi viz sights. What’s outstanding about this revolver is the wieight. It’s made of alloys and it is so light it could be carried in Shirt pocket loaded.
Im not really into S&Ws this new but the weight freaked me out. The light weight combined with the artic temps doesn’t make for good accuracy testing. Hate the rubber grips and will be looking for some plain jane J Magnas for it.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I have SW “J” frame Airweight in 38, but don’t think it’s any lighter in weight than a Charter Arms Earthborn 38 I carry while fishing.
Both of mine a 5 shot. I like the 8 shot 22.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Look’n better already


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Wood looks better, however for actually firing I prefer the other grips. Just personal preference.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I hate rubbers. What I will actually put on it are J targets. I’m not worried about concealing but need bigger grips to shoot accurately.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I hate rubbers too....... I'd rather just use the wood also....nod nod wink wink


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

I gotta go with Specwar on this one. Many moons ago when I first got my CCW license I was looking for my carry arm. Couldn't find anything with a slim enough profile that provided complete purchase with my whole hand. Almost pulled the trigger on a gp 100 but just wasn't feeling it. Wife and I went to Cleveland for something and stopped by Dick's gun room on the way home in Cuyahoga falls. As soon as I put that model 60 in my hand I knew it was the one. I don't have the biggest paws in the world so this fits me perfectly. Your right, not the classiest grips in the world but I didn't buy it to be pretty. It's a tool I keep with me all day every day and she wears her work clothes just like I do.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This little 22 has no recoil . A set of smooth J targets won’t be any bigger that those awful rubbers.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Honestly, a nice set of grips on this gun would get destroyed. I am abusive to not only myself but anything hanging on my person. My sister makes all my leather gear, wallets, belts, Leatherman and carry holsters. Can't figure out why I destroy everything. I finally got a chance to clean the model 60 the other day. Let's just say, the action was getting a little stiff.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

What’s the barrel length? I’ve been thinking about getting something similar to carry.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

3"


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Muddy said:


> What’s the barrel length? I’ve been thinking about getting something similar to carry.


The barrel on this one is 3”, price is steep. Around $900. They also make a 1 7/8” snub and 4” Kit.
They are all 8 shot as far as I know. This one is first one I ever picked up. Couldn’t believe how lite it was. Normally wouldn’t pay attention to something that new. I need another 22 pistol like a hole in the head. I think that makes 16 S&W 22s in the collection. I’ve owned a lot of guns and nothing approaches this one for weight and quality. This is lighter than one of those mini revolvers half their physical size.


----------

